# MoYu - Metal Cube



## CuberSquad (Apr 15, 2022)

*3x3 Metal Solid Color Cube (Black)*​*Overview:*
*This cube is first and foremost, a collector’s item. It is not a Rubik’s Cube on which you can speed-solve or time yourself. It weighs approximately 300 grams and is not magnetic, so clearly it cannot be used for long periods or your hands will become sore. 
Nevertheless, I personally feel that this cube is a very appropriate addition to a collection as it is one of a kind!*

*Specifications:*

*Price: $28.99 USD (for all 3 variants)*
*Colorways: silver, golden and black. (I have received the black variant and hence this blog will be regarding the same)*
*Weight: 290g*
*Size: 56mm*
*Link:https://www.moyustore.com/collectio...ack-golden-silver?_pos=1&_sid=fb087a8f0&_ss=r*
*Accessories: 2 sets of stickers (along with 2 sticker application manuals), 1 bottle of lubricant, 1 cube stand, 1 cube bag, 1 Rubik’s Cube solution pamphlet, 1 screwdriver, and 1 screw along with 1 spring*
*Packaging:
Before properly beginning the blog, I would like to clarify that although MoYu has sent me this cube to review, my opinions are completely unbiased and genuine.*
*
The packaging of this cube pleasantly surprised me. The box comes in a clean, white box that is sturdy. It has plenty of accessories which I have mentioned beforehand, although I would like to add that the cube bag has a silky feeling and is very nice.

Appearance and Feel
The cube is quite heavy but it has seemed to find a sweet spot where holding the cube feels like a trophy but not too heavy where your hands will hurt after carrying it for a while.
*
*The cube requires the customer to sticker it. The cube (without the stickers) is shiny with tiny specks of glitter.

Turning:*
*The turning of the cube is slightly below average as it has no magnets and can slightly corner-cut (degree is difficult to measure). But these factors can be forgiven considering the sheer weight and the metallic feel of the cube.*
*
The cube does not feel sandy or gritty out of the box and currently has maintained a blocky and somewhat satisfying feel.
*
*I have not experimented with the tension of the cube as there are no proper settings or features, it seems to be just a simple screw and spring system. Nevertheless, the tension that the cube arrives in feels good to me.*

*Lubrication:*
*As previously mentioned the cube does come with a lubricant by MoYu. The lubricant supplied smoothens the turning and slightly reduces lock-ups. The lubricant seems to fit the style of this cube. It is sticky and helps to slow down and soften the turns. Although too much use of the lubricant at once will cause the cube to feel gummy. *

*Stickers:
The stickering process took me roughly 10-15 minutes. Considering that I have never stickered a cube before, the process was more or less efficient.*
*
I, personally, have never liked the look of stickered cubes before, but this cube surprised me. I love how the stickers give the cube a shinier effect and add to the cube’s uniqueness rather than diminish it.
*
*The quality of the stickers blew me away! It has a gritty yet matte sensation which feels amazing. The color scheme is slightly different. The colors are gold, white, purple, red, blue, and green. The color scheme looks beautiful and very unique.

Final Thoughts:
I would prefer if MoYu found a way to make the corner-cutting better, make the cube smoother so that lock-ups can be reduced and making a stickerless version with a similar yet brighter color scheme.*

*I am not suggesting the addition of magnets because the cube is made of metal and addition of magnets may compromise the turning, although I am not sure about it which is why I am not commenting on the addition of magnets.
*
*The cube as mentioned before is definitely a collector’s piece due to its functioning and its price. I would highly recommend this cube to a collector or anyone who wants a unique addition to their collection.

Pictures:*


----------

